
Show HN: Webmatr – It's Like IFTTT or Zapier but for Programmers - gsvclass
https://webmatr.com
======
fiatjaf
Great thing, if it works I'll try it someday.

I've been so pissed off by IFTTT and Zapier's huge forms complexity and
slowness so many times when I just wished to call a single API command.

